

Softpedia.com added all my jquery-plugins from github - joushx
http://webscripts.softpedia.com/author/Johannes-Mittendorfer-1869789067.html

======
claudius
So? The license seems to allow that at least for the one I checked. Maybe a
little bit of context would be helpful?

